# 6hp Craftsman Power Unit Restoration



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

Well I put yet another craftsman in my shed thanks to a member of MyTractorForum, along with a spare engine too! I bought this from him and now I got both the 6 and 10 horsepower version! It needs A LOT, mostly everything BUT i will get it there. 

It all started with me seeing this tractor somewhere on the forum but I forgot where and remembering the fella having it, then meeting the fella at a local tractor show and expressing interest in it saying "if you ever wanna sell it let me know". Then it turns out my first craftsman or the one in the 3rd picture on the left is having problems and asking the fella for some pictures of now my tractor on the right in the 1st and 2nd picture. He then sent me a message saying he was thinking of selling the tractor and asking if I was still interested in it, needless to say I asked if I can come look at it and then went to his house to look at it and then struck a deal. 

When I bought the tractor the fella I bought it from said he bought it from a kid to restore it, but was never gonna get around to it so he offered it to me before he put it for sale on Facebook Marketplace. The kid was gonna scrap it when the fella bought it! I am now the 3rd owner as far as I know, unfortunately no manuals or paperwork came with the tractor when I bought it though. 

My personal plan is to document the restoration here when I can and have time, and ask as many questions as possible if I or my stepdad don't know the answer to them. I am going to take as many pictures as possible when the resto gets started and throughout the resto and upload them here as well if my phone allows me to. I also am going to "bag and tag" and label every nut and bolt possible when I take it apart, (because I made that BIG mistake on my other tractor).

Look for more on this tractor coming back from the dead in the hopeful near future....


Below are the pictures the fella sent me when he started talking about selling it.....

















It is now in my shed with my other Craftsman, now I have both the 6 and 10hp versions!


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

Hi everyone, I hope everyone had a nice Christmas and New Year. I have a restoration update, here it is-

I took the gas tank off...... 










and found a nice nest......























I cleaned all the rust out of it, I completely cleaned it out twice with rocks CLR and PB blaster..... 










Results after cleaning one..... 










Results after cleaning two and letting the CLR sit for 36 hours.....


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

I also put some PB blaster in the spark plug hole to try and free up the engine since it won't turn over by hand, I put the PB in everyday for 2 weeks but at the end of the 2nd week of the engine still not turning and the PB evaporating I put some ATF and kerosene in the spark plug hole. That too evaporated and didn't work either by the next morning so I am gonna have to most likely rebuild the engine. I took the engine head bolts out when I put the ATF in the hole just for this reason of having to take the engine apart so I can try and save some time.

Before with the ATF in the spark plug hole......
















After with the ATF not in the spark plug hole......


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

Well folks, I'm back with a bit of updates. I took the shroud and starter generator cover off and the flywheel screen off too and found a nice big nest, I vacuumed out the nest since the pictures..... 

















I also took the air filter off, and it looks like it's the original one! I right now plan on blowing it out with the air compressor gun and seeing how it looks. It will most likely have to be replaced, so I am planning on getting an NOS one for the engine and saving the original to be on the safe side but we will see......


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

I also took the engine shroud off, here is what it looks like......


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

I also took the head off the engine, here is what it looks like when I first took it off along with what the oil looks like when I pulled the dipstick after I noticed there was no more transmission fluid in the spark plug hole . As you can see there is carbon on the head.....


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

This is all for now, more to come soon.....


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

V60 Tecumseh? Piston Rings STD..... Stens # 500-355, Tecumseh #34854

STD Piston... Tecumseh # 34531


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

Bob Driver said:


> V60 Tecumseh? Piston Rings STD..... Stens # 500-355, Tecumseh #34854
> 
> STD Piston... Tecumseh # 34531


It is actually an HH60 Tecumseh. Thank you for the part numbers Bob, would you happen to have the numbers for the HH60? I'm at least gonna need rings, and gaskets for now and would like to get NOS of these if possible


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

1967Craftsman's said:


> It is actually an HH60 Tecumseh. Thank you for the part numbers Bob, would you happen to have the numbers for the HH60? I'm at least gonna need rings, and gaskets for now and would like to get NOS of these if possible


The V60 & HH60 are both 2 5/8" (2.63in - 66.7mm) bores.... So they both use the same ring #'s. Piston maybe slightly different.... STD piston for HH60 is listed as Tecumseh #
33312B

The first thing I would check on that HH60, before I did anything, is to see if it has the Tecumseh SS ignition. You didn't give a year and they built the HH60 with both SSI and Points. Does it have a regular automotive style coil, or does the sparkplug lead come out from underneath the flywheel? The reason I ask is that those later year HH60's SS ignitions are almost impossible to find replacement parts. You need to understand, before you drop the time/$$$ into rebuilding that engine, that you're going to be depending on a 50 year old electronic ignition system to continue to perform and when (not if) it pukes, you can't get the parts any more. There are "upgrades" available at about $150 and any original OEM you see on E-bay is just as old as what you already have on the machine, so you're rolling the dice as to IF it actually still works and how long it's going to last

Pull the flywheel and if it looks like this underneath it, it's SSI


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

Bob Driver said:


> The V60 & HH60 are both 2 5/8" (2.63in - 66.7mm) bores.... So they both use the same ring #'s. Piston maybe slightly different.... STD piston for HH60 is listed as Tecumseh #
> 33312B
> 
> The first thing I would check on that HH60, before I did anything, is to see if it has the Tecumseh SS ignition. You didn't give a year and they built the HH60 with both SSI and Points. Does it have a regular automotive style coil, or does the sparkplug lead come out from underneath the flywheel? The reason I ask is that those later year HH60's SS ignitions are almost impossible to find replacement parts. You need to understand, before you drop the time/$$$ into rebuilding that engine, that you're going to be depending on a 50 year old electronic ignition system to continue to perform and when (not if) it pukes, you can't get the parts any more. There are "upgrades" available at about $150 and any original OEM you see on E-bay is just as old as what you already have on the machine, so you're rolling the dice as to IF it actually still works and how long it's going to last
> ...


Thank you for the information Bob, I appreciate it. I believe the tractor is the same year as my other ones, 1967. I have not taken the flywheel off as of yet, but on the shroud there is a small sticker that says Super Start if this helps you determine what engine it is. When I take the flywheel off I will let you know what I find out.


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

Hi everybody, 

I'm back with some updates on the tractor. I cleaned up the head, the top of the piston, and the valves the best I could with a brass brush. Here are some pictures, the first picture is when I was cleaning the head. I sprayed some PB blaster on it and used the brush on it...... 









All cleaned up now, is the condition of the head "normal" so to speak in the first picture with those tiny looking crack things?....... 
















Here is a picture of the rest of the engine, this is the best I can get it clean unless someone has a tip to make it cleaner than this any help is appreciated. I am thinking of maybe replacing the piston head right now anyway, but there again why fix somethin' that ain't broke and replace something when it doesn't need it so i'm not sure yet. The piston wall is pretty smooth with minor small scratches......


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

I also took a couple parts off the engine and a part off the shroud to put them in the parts washer and to sandblast them......
















In the parts washer...... 









All washed and sandblasted, now they are ready for primer and paint.....


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

3 out of 5 of the parts are all painted, I got 2 coats of primer and 2 coats of white VHT paint on them.....


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

This is all for now, more to come soon......


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

1967Craftsman's said:


> View attachment 76604
> 
> View attachment 76605
> View attachment 76606
> ...


Responding to my previous post above..... 

I also have this picture of the engine looking inside the carburetor, I think I see oil there so I think I found my problem of where the ATF and kerosene went..... 









Now this is all for now, more to come soon......


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

Well I got an "update" on the tractor if you call it that. I went to my local tractor supply before I went to work one day to start thinking about paint and see if there was some yellow paint I could use for cheaper, instead of that special $40 a can paint that I used on my other tractor that would be a VERY close match to the original color. I also went in for a new belt to put on the shroud and starter generator. I took the top of my battery box off my other Craftsman to compare paint, and I ended up buying 1 spray can of Majic Cub Cadet yellow because when I looked and compared it with my battery box it looked nearly identical. I also asked the cashier when I bought it what he thought and he said it is the closest I will get to my battery box, well I got it home sprayed it on a little piece of paper and this is how it came out...... 









These pictures above and below are from tractor supply, notice how it looks VERY similar in the below picture but maybe its the lighting in the camera. It looked the exact same in the light in the store too so I took a gamble and unfortunately lost.......









On another note, we have a couple other cans of yellow paint at home so I figured I would try one of those too on a piece of paper. When I sprayed it unfortunately it came out too light so It looks like I'm gonna have to go with my special $40.00 a can again.....


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Is that a Cub Cadet!?! LOL


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

pogobill said:


> Is that a Cub Cadet!?! LOL


No sir it's not sorry, lol. I see what you did there though. That's what people would say too when it even says Craftsman on the nose; well that what you said OR "hey nice Cub Cadet" but it's the same colors as a Cub too so i GUESS i see where they come from.


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

Well folks, 

I got some good but bad news, my gas tank got sandblasted the other day and it has a small hole in it. It can easily be repaired but it was something that I didn't expect. I will try repairing it myself, if not bring it to someone if need be.....


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

I bought 2 cans of this for my engine at my local AutoZone the other day.....










This is all for now, stay tuned for more soon.....


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

Hi folks,

Well I'm back with an update on the tractor. Going back a bit here but I took the belt off the engine shroud and starter generator, see the first picture in post #4. It looks like it is the original belt too, it is worn a bit on the edges so I decided to get a new one so it doesn't break on me while i'm driving the tractor. So technically as a safety precaution, see 4th picture below......
























Since taking the old belt off, I went to my local tractor supply and bought a new one and the closest one I could match up. It is a little longer than the original but I think it will work. I am planning on mocking up the shroud and putting the belt on to see if it fits, if it doesn't it will get returned to tractor supply.....


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

Also as an update all the engine bolts are out of the engine, the belts are off and out of the way, and the engine is now ready to be taken off the frame. The engine will be taken off in the spring and after I get my other 10 horsepower Craftsman running though, I don't want too much apart at once from 2 different tractors and I don't want too many projects apart at one time.....









This is all for now, more to hopefully come soon.....


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

Hi folks,

I'm back with an update on the tractor, which I again got some good but bad news on. The bad news is I found another small hole in my gas tank after it was sandblasted, the good news is I got a brand new Autolite spark plug for the engine and I bought an NOS air filter.....

The bad below...... 










The good below, the new spark plug....










The new NOS filter below, I only got it for around $13.00 on Ebay..... 










The old spark plug below.....


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

Hi everyone,

I'm back with an update. I got my new NOS filter in the mail yesterday and it came in a very patriotic package.....


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

Comparing the old filter to the new NOS one. At this point some (or maybe all) folks would say ok you can throw the old filter out now since it looks disgusting and you got the new one, BUT that is not me. I will save it even when the NOS one is in.....


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

This is all for now, more to hopefully come soon.....


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

Hi everyone,

Not much of an update on the tractor. I haven't really been working on it, BUT i did find the gas tank gauges I been in search of AND they are NOS. We got the last 3 too! My stepdad ordered them for me as an upcoming birthday present. Interestingly enough I put a wanted ad out here and I posted the same exact picture below..... 

















BRIGGS & STRATTON FUEL TANK GAUGE. 299992 *NOS OEM PART* L-52 | eBay


Part # 299992. Briggs & Stratton fuel tank gauge. There are other online parts resources to use also to see if this part is what you need. There are no scratches on the plastic top. There is no rust on it.



www.ebay.com


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

I will post another update when the new gauges come, this is all for now. More to come soon.....


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

Hi everyone,

Not too much to report but I got very good news. I brought the tractors gas tank to my local radiator shop today to have them fix the holes for me, and I also brought the battery box to a local fabrication shop near me to have them make a piece of metal where the box is completely rotted out.

Making a little progress which I am happy about, more to come on these soon.....


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

Hi everyone,

I have a little update on the tractor. My stepdad and I went to the Lebanon Valley Indoor Tractor Expo in PA about 3 weeks ago now, and Lawn And Garden Tractor (L&GT) Magazine was there and I am a subscriber so I renewed my subscription. If you did not know the magazine is teamed up with Hapco tractor parts, so while at their booth renewing my subscription they had a show special on their parts so my stepdad bought me a new steering wheel as a birthday present. The reason he bought it for me was because I was deliberating about it for awhile (as I do with a lot of things) because to me it was the wrong one; it is the correct design but I didn't think it would go on smoothly because it requires a key way like my 10 horsepower has. My stepdad says "I don't think you're gonna find a better deal than that and we can make it work", and took out his wallet. It is a John Deere steering wheel yes, but I will bring it to a machine shop and have them make a key way to fit my steering column...... 









Steering Wheel


For 1963 - early 1968 Models 110 & 112



hapcoparts.com


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

I also got my gas tank back from my local radiator shop a couple days ago, and it only cost me $20.00 to have it done and soldered. The repairman who did it said it leaked 3 times, and there was a 3rd hole that needed to be done not just the original 2 like I thought. I asked my stepdad if we could shave the holes down a bit and he said he would leave it alone and not risk doing that and filing it too far and making another hole, so I'll just leave it alone like he suggests. Here is what the tank looks like now.....


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

Since getting my gas tank back from my local radiator shop I sanded it all down with a used piece of 60 grit paper, then put 1 light coat of my primer in post 21 on, then sanded it with a new piece of 220 grit paper to try and get whatever rust pits that were there out, then I put another coat of the primer on, then repeated the process a 2nd and 3rd time then that was all I did. I put a total of 3 coats of primer on.....


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

This is all for now, more to come hopefully soon.....


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

1967Craftsman's said:


> Since getting my gas tank back from my local radiator shop I sanded it all down with a used piece of 60 grit paper, then put 1 light coat of my primer in post 21 on, then sanded it with a new piece of 220 grit paper to try and get whatever rust pits that were there out, then I put another coat of the primer on, then repeated the process a 2nd and 3rd time then that was all I did. I put a total of 3 coats of primer on.....
> 
> View attachment 77820
> View attachment 77821


Looks good! No one will ever notice the tank repairs.


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

pogobill said:


> Looks good! No one will ever notice the tank repairs.


Thank you, I think it looks pretty good too. As you said nobody wont notice the tank repairs except me


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

Hi folks,

A little update on the tractor since last time I primed the gas tank. The weather was great and in the 50's this past Friday so I painted the tank; I think it came out VERY good BUT the top in my opinion needs another coat of paint......


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

This is all for now, more to come hopefully soon.....


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

Hi folks,

Since my last post I took the engine off the tractor, drained out all the black oil, and taken some parts off it to start a teardown for a rebuild. I also tried to take the voltage regulator and battery box off but I couldn't get them off because the screws were rusted on there even with PB blaster on there for a half hour to an hour. That said I will put some PB on it all week and let it sit, and if that doesn't work then I will just end up drilling them out. I will have an update on this with pictures soon.

On a separate note, I also ordered an ignition switch from Norman at ISaveTractors.com for the tractor too. More to come soon on this too.

Here is the link for the switch.....









Ignition Key Switch for Garden Tractors with Magneto Ignition


Ignition Key for Garden Tractors and Kohler K and Magnum Engines - Cub Cadet, John Deere, Wheel Horse, Ford, Jacobsen, Case,




isavetractors.com


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

Hi folks,

Here are some pictures to follow up my post above of the engine being taken off the tractor. 
























































Man does it look different now without an engine......


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

Here is the engine now that it is off the tractor. The puddle of diarrhea lookin' stuff in the 2nd picture is what came out of the muffler when it was first set on the ground......


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

Now that the engine is off, I vacuumed up the rest of the nest in the 2nd to last picture of my previous post. Now that it's time to drain the oil, I put the engine on a ol milk crate we had lying around and let it drain out. When it was done fully draining after about 5-10 minutes I tipped the engine a bit to see if there was anymore oil left. Since this post on the engine I only took parts off it that is all, I have NOT yet started to rebuild the engine. More to come on the engine soon......


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

Good news; I get to save a little bit a money on this engine build as my stepdad gave me a "new" to me (but used) magneto/coil he had lying around. It looks in good shape and he said it came off a running engine. I believe he said it came off a snow-blower. On the front on the bottom in the 4th picture it says "Ezee-Start Magneto Tecumseh"......


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

I sanded a part that had a bunch of rust pits in it down with 120, 220, then 320 grit sandpaper then primed it then sanded it again 3 times then painted it the same day I drained the oil out of my engine......


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

This is all for now; more to come soon......


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

Hi folks,

I'm back with a little older update on the tractor that is going back to post 39 on page 2 with trying to take the old voltage regulator off. I had to take the seat off to get to it because in my opinion with the seat on, it would of been a little bit too tight of a space to work in. As you can see from my photos with the cap off, it is the original regulator as it says "Delco Remy Made In USA" on it and the inside actually looks pretty good in my and my stepdads opinions. I will 95% MAYBE end up just buying a new one for reliability reasons BUT we will see because I want to and will also test the original here to see if it works, and if it does just keep that one on as I like originality......


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

One more picture of the cap.....


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

Again going back to post 39 on page 2 here, now with taking the rusted screws out to get the battery box off. Here is why below; the "culprit" being rust which I do not believe I noticed before when I first bought it from the previous owner. I could not get the screws out even with PB blaster and letting it sit so I will probably end up drilling them out. The fabrication place I am having make my other piece for the top part of the box I will have make me this piece as well; I called them this past week and they said they will have the person making my other call me BUT I still have yet to hear back. That said I will call them this week. The sides have a little rust also BUT not nearly as bad as this though. On a separate note, while I was at it I also measured the part where it is rusted and it measures 5"X10.5". More to come on this project hopefully soon.......


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

This is all for now, more to come soon......


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

Hi folks,

I got another update on the tractor, but it unfortunately is not a good one. Going yet again back to post 39 on this page; about a week ago I got my new ignition switch I ordered from Norman at ISaveTractors, and unfortunately in my opinion it's wrong. My stepdad however says we could possibly make it work if I can't find a new one like the old original one in the worse case scenario; but positively speaking I think I may have located a VERY close match if not the same one from O'Reilly Auto Parts. (See my link below.) I say the new one from ISaveTractors is wrong because it is a 5 terminal and a click/snap in type of terminal and smaller in size and diameter, and when I got my old original one out I noticed it's a 4 terminal and a screw in type and it's bigger in size and diameter. A comparison on that will be in a another thread.

_Here is the link for the one from O'Reilly Auto I'm thinking about buying below....._




https://www.oreillyauto.com/detail/c/standard-ignition/engine-sensors---emissions/switches/switches---specialty--universal-/daed438bf33a/standard-ignition-starter-switch/std0/us77




_The one from Norman at ISaveTractors below. It is a switch for a Magneto ignition like mine BUT you will see the comparison in another post......_


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

Another older update...... it's time to take the old original ignition switch out! I took the switch out the next day or 2 since I got the new switch from ISaveTractors. I would use it to save a little money and to keep as many original parts as possible and I'm sure it is still good, BUT there is a rusted piece of key that is stuck and will not come out in the key hole so it has to go. To get it out was a "nightmare" for me with so little room to work with the steering column in the middle of the switch. I also had to take the starter generator out too. Here are some pictures.....


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

You're way over thinking this ignition switch and paying way to much for a switch in the process..... Here's a link to a chart that contains various Oregon ignition switch configurations. Take a look at the 33-386, it has all the functions you need..... You just need to change the ends of the wiring from eyelet connectors to female spades and it only runs $14.26 on Amazon......

Oregon Ignition Switch Configurations

33-386 Oregon Switch


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

It's time for the ignition switch comparison that I mentioned in post 50. You can see what I am talking about when I say that the new one is different because it is a 5 terminal and a click/snap in type of terminal and smaller in size and diameter, and when I got my old original one out I noticed it's a 4 terminal and a screw in type and it's bigger in size and diameter. See my 2 pictures below......


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

This is all for now, more to come soon......


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

1967Craftsman's said:


> It's time for the ignition switch comparison that I mentioned in post 50. You can see what I am talking about when I say that the new one is different because it is a 5 terminal and a click/snap in type of terminal and smaller in size and diameter, and when I got my old original one out I noticed it's a 4 terminal and a screw in type and it's bigger in size and diameter. See my 2 pictures below......
> 
> View attachment 78700
> 
> ...


OEM looks like 33-385 Oregon Switch


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

1967Craftsman's said:


> It's time for the ignition switch comparison that I mentioned in post 50. You can see what I am talking about when I say that the new one is different because it is a 5 terminal and a click/snap in type of terminal and smaller in size and diameter, and when I got my old original one out I noticed it's a 4 terminal and a screw in type and it's bigger in size and diameter.


I read #50. did you read #52?


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

pogobill said:


> I read #50. did you read #52?


Bob made post 52


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

pogobill said:


> I read #50. did you read #52?


I private messaged you


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

Hi folks,

I got a few more updates on the tractor since my last post. A couple days ago this past Tuesday I got it out for the very first time since I bought it this past December to have my stepdad help me get the battery box off and to also get the voltage regulator off to see what it looks like, because I could not get them off myself as mentioned in post 47. That day after the rest of the box was taken off I brought it down to my fabrication place I am having make the piece for the top of the box. Let's start with taking the rest of the battery box off, which we sadly had to grind both the screw heads down to nothing to get it off which explains my last 2 pictures. (I am sorry for and excuse the crap show in the background in the first 2 pictures by the way, I got too much crap lol).....


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

Here is an update on the voltage regulator, it's off now but 2 screws as you can see in the pictures broke off in the process. My stepdad seems to think I should get a new one at this point so I will start looking for one unless someone thinks I can save it.....


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

LATEST battery box update. As mentioned a couple posts ago this past Tuesday I brought the rest of the battery box to my local fabrication place where I am having the top piece for the box made, I am now very happy to report that those pieces are made and I brought them home today and I think they came out great! Just the littlest things can make a big difference. Now we just have to cut the old rusty pieces out and weld the new pieces in......


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

This is all for now, more to come soon......


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

Hi folks,

I got somewhat of an update on the tractor, and there is story behind this one. I took the seat off the tractor a month ago to work on the voltage regulator and the battery box and just left it off to eventually sand it down, primer it, paint it, and have it reupholstered. I thought to myself a couple weeks ago when it was a very warm temperature and sunny day out that "today is gonna be that day", OR so I thought. I was taking the nuts and bolts out of the seat with a ratchet and socket to sand it down with my stepdads DA or dual action sander/polisher, and my stepdad says to "just grind them off it will be faster" so we did. When we grinded the nuts and bolts off the seat we noticed that the crack in the middle of the seat just so happens to be so to speak "bondoed" or patched with brass, I say it is bondoed or patched with brass because we took the grinder and put the wheel on and it did not create any sparks. See 1st photo below.

Anyway as a separate note if you look at my 2nd picture, when we grinded the nuts and bolts off the seat there was a non original plate that the nuts and bolts were holding onto. I say the plate is not original to the seat because I looked at the bottom of my 10 horsepower Craftsman seat and it is different like in the 3rd picture, and just to verify if it is like the 3rd picture I looked at my stepdads 10 horsepower Craftsman and it was the same thing. That said right now the plan of action is to......

1) Sandblast the whole seat from the tractor,

2) Have the local fabrication shop I had make my battery box pieces fix the seat and make the correct piece for the bottom,

3) primer, then paint the seat black,

4) then have it reupholstered in the same pattern as my 10 horsepower seat.


Wish me luck! 
























What the bottom of my seat* SHOULD *be, (photo courtesy of a seller on Ebay 2022)......


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

I also took the hood and front nose off to sandblast with the seat until I found out the seat problem......





















I even found old original yellow paint on my hood hinges when I took the hood and nose off......











Good Lord my tractor really turned into a storage shelf since I got it


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

This is all for now, more to come soon.....


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

Hi everybody,

Not much of an update on the tractor. I just ain't done much to it lately because I ain't had time with work and working on the 10 horsepower Craftsman and everything else goin' on. Nothin has changed on the tractor since my last post so you maybe wonderin' why the heck I'm postin, well I'll tell ya. This is the reason here below in the pictures, and a special thank you goes to my stepdads brother for this. It's an NOS SW amp gauge from Napa with the bracket, nuts, instructions and everything. Sad thing is it goes to 30 where as the original one to the tractor goes to 10, but that is ok. The plan for this right now is to store it for a spare in case I need it if the original doesn't work or won't shine up when I polish the chrome edges where you will see it, or use it for another project. This is all for now, more to come hopefully soon......


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

Hi Everyone,

Again, not much of an update on the tractor, but since my last post I polished the original amp gauge with some steel wool to see what it would look like. I was just curious is all . I think it came out pretty good but I mess up the "wood grain" on the dash a bit, now all I gotta do is see if it works but that won't be for awhile. The 1st picture is when I first polished one little spot, the 2nd picture is obviously the whole thing polished up.


*Before* Below.....












*After* Below......











This is all for now, more to hopefully come soon......


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

Hi Everybody,

Still no work done on the tractor lately since my last post since I'm working a lot, doctor appointments, and still working on my 10 hp Craftsman but I went and bought a pair of new E clips at my local Tractor Supply for the steering wheel. I did this because I wanted and went to take the old steering wheel off and the clip was so stuck on there it broke in half when it finally came off. Here are the new clips, they are 3/4". Until next time, this is all I got for now......


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

Hi Everyone,

I FINALLY got back to working on the ol 6 horsepower Craftsman 855C I bought from the fellow that is a MTF member the other night after 4 months, and it looks a little different now but not that much different. I took the headlights out of the grille to have my stepdad sandblast them, I took the front bottom pieces that hold the nose on off, I also took the left foot pedal off, the belt guard off, the drive pulley and tensioner off, the starter generator brackets off, the dash off, and the ammeter out of the dash. I soon HOPE to get the other belt guard off by where you sit to drive the tractor, get the deck off for the first time since I owned it almost a year ago and maybe the first time in 50+ years, and maybe the dash tower too. I am attaching 2 photos, the 2nd photo is what the tractor currently looks like. As a side not I am not sure if I showed everyone this but I also bought this for when I start painting the deck boxes and all the pulleys.......



https://www.lowes.com/pd/Rust-Oleum-Stops-Rust-Gloss-Silver-Metallic-Spray-Paint-Actual-Net-Contents-11-oz/3729703


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

Hi everyone,

Here are pictures of the paint that will be used on the pulleys and deck boxes that I already bought when we get to that point. The first picture of the silver metallic will go on parts of the mower deck boxes .....












This cast iron coat paint I bought from Advance auto and will go on the pulleys and parts of the mower deck boxes.......


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

A few days ago I took the deck and fenders off the tractor, it's a couple more steps to having it sandblasted and primed BUT there's still a LONG way to go......


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

Hi everyone, 

Unfortunately this is NOT an update on the tractor but I figured I would post a few pictures of the bottom of the mower deck for everybody. Overall it is great shape, HOWEVER it does have a small crack in it on the right top corner in my 1st and 3rd pictures. My plan at least is to bondo and fix it up before it gets worse, although that could change but I will see what my stepdad thinks. I do plan on stripping the whole deck down and apart and sandblasting priming and painting the whole entire thing top to bottom. This is all for now, more to hopefully come soon.......


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

Hi Folks,

While I'm currently battling a few health issues, I still got an update on the tractor. I'm getting ALOT closer to getting the tractor restored and getting it sandblasted and primed. I got the dash tower off, steering column out, belt guard off, information plate off, and all the wiring out. I ain't done yet though. I still gotta get all the tires off, the front spindles off, the fender mounts off, the transmission out, the hitch off, and TRY to possibly get the foot pedal off but I seriously DON'T think it will happen, AND get the deck completely torn apart and sandblasted too. I hope to have it completely torn apart and blasted and primed possibly by Thanksgiving if not Christmas since we are gonna have some warmer weather these next couple weeks. I am going to blast it, prime it, and paint it ALL myself. That is my goal but whether that happens is a different story. Here is what it currently looks like MINUS the belt guard and information plate being taken off since I took these pictures before I took them off...... 
































At this point my other Craftsman below, the 10 horsepower 857C has become a storage shelf with a bunch of junk on it from this project tractor and other junk I don't really have room for . Oh well I'll get it off and cleaned eventually, I honestly really want to get it out one last time or 2 to run it around the yard or at least uncover it to put some stable in it so hopefully that will give me the ambition to clean it off. This is all for now though, more to come hopefully soon on the project tractor above......


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

Hi Everybody,

Not much of an update on the tractor lately, but I just wanted to let everyone know that today is the 1 year anniversary of when I bought it from the member of MyTractorForum. Thanks again to him for letting me buy it before he sold it to someone else, it means a lot. Here is what it looked like on his trailer below before I bought it and started tearing it apart as shown on page 1 of this post....... 






















Here is the tractor a year later below almost all torn apart and ready for sandblasting, and priming, and painting. I can't beleive it went from the above photos to the below photos in just a years time, and I can't believe that much progress has been made in that short of time looking back at it. Granted there is a lot more to do and take apart. As I may have mentioned, I hope to and the plan is to have the tractor completely restored and back together late 2023 early 2024......


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

Hi Everyone,

I ain't worked on the tractor in a few months because its been so darn cold here, and we recently had our first snow of the year too. I do however have somewhat of an update though, I just tonight ordered a gas tank shut off valve. It is mainly for my 10 horsepower 857C Craftsman but I figured I would order one for my project tractor here and replace that one too while I am at it. The one that was bought is pictured below and will be here in 2-4 days. I do not believe it to be NOS as there is no box pictured, although it could be because it has a cardboard piece on it. I'm very curious to know, what say everyone??. I'm just too darn picky and love NOS stuff best for some stupid reason. I'm happy but I'm also not happy though because as soon as I saw this one I saw the one in my next picture below the link with a box, I'm gonna be angry about that for awhile for NOT ordering that one. Oh well. Anyway that is the update for the time being, nothing else has been otherwise. I hope to work on the tractor a little bit if the weather is warm enough. More updates to hopefully come soon.......



*Picture of the one I got below......*













*Actual ad link below........* 









Tecumseh OEM 29683 Screw In Fuel Gas Tank Valve Petcock Fitting Threaded | eBay


Tecumseh OEM 29683 Screw In Fuel Gas Tank Valve Petcock Fitting Threaded Tecumseh OEM Fuel Fitting 29683 Replaces 30863 28571 27803. Tecumseh OEM Fuel Fitting 29683. Muffler 1/2"Pipe Tecumseh 27674 28396 30874 30911 33652.



www.ebay.com










*The one I SHOULD OF got below with ad link.......* 


















Gas tank fuel shut off valve OEM Tecumseh, Troy Built roto tiller 27803, 29683 | eBay


TECUMSEH 29683. TECUMSEH 27803. TROY BILT 1703896. TROY BILT 1718029. Fits 1/4" ID fuel line. Replaces (OEM): ENCORE 363031. Scag 32"-72" Belt Drive walk-behind, 36",48" and 52" Hydraulic walk-behinds.



www.ebay.com


----------

